
Amazon's Cloud-Computing Guru Honed Skills Fixing Lamborghinis - bjonathan
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/feb2011/tc2011028_786700.htm
======
lemming
James Hamilton's blog is excellent for anyone interested in data centres:
<http://perspectives.mvdirona.com>

~~~
defen
For a second I thought you had accidentally linked to Robert Plant's blog.
Looks like there's a ton of good stuff on there, thanks.

~~~
lemming
I know. It's some great hair. It reminds me of the photos of Scott Meyers in
the Effective C++ books, another classic both in terms of content and
hairstyle.

